# P peak inside my office humi



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

This is the humidor that I keep in my office. 

I have two other lockers in Dallas, plus my coolerdor...LOL 

The Cohiba's are the new Cohiba Maduros just released from Habanos SA.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

i take it you're fond of brazilias...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I do like brazilia, but enjoy the Italia better. There are a few buried in there somewhere...lol


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Didn't you hear that they were recalling all the Cohiba Maduro cigars? Don't worry, send them up here to me in Canada...I'll bring them to closest Habanos dealer and have them destroyed for ya!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!!! Do you own stock in CAO?


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Wow!!! Do you own stock in CAO?


he probably does actually...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

No, I work for CAO!!! lol


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Off, topic, but I love the band on that America smoke.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Italia Gondola is a fine, fine smoke...


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

brazilia whore much?  nice stash man!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Beautiful, I am on a waiting list for those Maduro 5's and it's killin' me


----------



## Hamaki (Jul 12, 2007)

wow, that's nice. I think my humidor is about the size of one of your drawers if that. CAO Brazilia's are my favorite smoke right now. I'm still new to smoking, but I found the Brazilia easier to smoke... perhaps it was the peppery flavor or I was smoking the stick too fast and it became harsh for me. I'll have to give the Italia another shot when it comes time to use the money I set aside for this hobby. I just picked up my small humidor and torch lighter this month so I'm *trying* really hard to practice some self control here. :biggrin:


----------



## Off Duty (May 10, 2007)

NICE HUMIDOR!!! Never seen one like it.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very impressive.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice! I do love me some cigar ****! How are you liking those Cohiba's?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> No, I work for CAO!!! lol


Are they hiring cause I need a job.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> No, I work for CAO!!! lol


ooh, does that mean we can get CAO cigars cheap thru you....?


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

How come Steve doesn't get Cohibas for "roadstock"???

LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet very sweet, nough said!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm so jealous :dribble:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> No, I work for CAO!!! lol


Go figure--Nice!!!:lol:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Thats a nice humidor! There was a shop in Carrolton, TX raffling one of those away. Were you the lucky winner? Nice smokes too!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The humidor is a perk, how can a rep for CAO not have a CAO humidor? lol

I have 1 of each of the new Cohiba maduros and I smoked the PC size and it was wonderful.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow! I love that humidor... wish I could get my hands on one of those... :dribble: 

Great set up!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice setup there. I love to see an organized humidor!!! Especially with the new Maduros in it!!!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Sweet! I was gonna say, you must love going to work if thats your work humi...but how could you not love work if you're in the cigar industry!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I do like brazilia, but enjoy the Italia better. There are a few buried in there somewhere...lol


CAO is one of my favoites... love Brazilia, Italia, MX2.... I want to try th new one!


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

Y'know, some days I cannot believe the amount of expendable income on cigars I witness. I really have made some poor career choices in my life! That is SOME collection! Enjoy!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice selection.
I think we have the same tastes.
Love the Brazilias and the Anniversary Maduros.

Beautiful setup.


----------



## Mr_Wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I have the same humi! My wife gave it to me for Valentines Day last year.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

wow, amazing. You are a lucky man.


----------



## Off Duty (May 10, 2007)

Hey, Big Foot, can you tell us more about the Americana line? 
When will it be released and which internet dealer will carry them.
Thanks


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That info has not been passed down Off Duty. Will post as soon as I find out.


----------



## OutlawD (Jun 15, 2007)

BigJack said:


> How come Steve doesn't get Cohibas for "roadstock"???
> 
> LOL


Yeah Strom doesnt carry any Cohibas for his stock either.

Nice humidor, I received one as a "perk" as well.

My CAO Humidor


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Okay...CAO please hire me!!


----------

